# automatische Szenenerkennung in PremierePro



## leotom (16. Januar 2004)

Ich bin neu hier - warum? - natürlich weil ich ein Problem habe.
Ich versuche krampfhaft von einem DV-Camcorder über eine funktionable 1394er Karte meine Bänder aufzunehmen. Dabei möchte ich gerne die automatische Szenenerkennung, die ja jetzt in Premiere Pro drin ist, nutzen. Die erste Szene wird auch korrekt aufgenommen - nur passiert dann folgendes: Das Band wird wieder zum In-Punkt der eben gerade aufgenommenen Szene zurückgespult. Danach erscheint die Fehlermeldung, dass der In-Punkt nicht gefunden werden kann und ich den Vorlauf erhöhen soll. Dann passiert gar nichts mehr. Mit den Werten des Vorlaufs habe ich ohne Erfolg experimentiert.
Was mache ich nur falsch?

leotom


----------



## josDesign (28. Januar 2004)

Hast du schon einmal probiert bei den Einstellungen der Gerätesteuerung einige Werte zu ändern? Ich hatte dieses Problem auch, habe dann aber auf "Canon" eingestellt weils eine Canon war. nun funktioniert wieder alles.

Aber bei mir funktioniern 3 verschied. DV-Cams unterschiedlicher Marke mit den gleichen Einstellungen. Also ich habe da kein Prob mehr....

Aber wenn ich mich nicht täusche gibt es doch auch irgendwo eine Kompatibilitätsliste?


----------

